# Deer pic's



## pj4wd (Dec 9, 2009)

These are the first pic's I've got this year. He isn't to bad. I think it's the same deer in both


----------



## thegcdawg (May 26, 2008)

Still in velvet it looks like. Nice looking rack. I wish it was 57 degrees all the time. The deer i've been seeing on camera look like they're getting eatin alive by flies.


----------



## pj4wd (Dec 9, 2009)

This is the same guy about 2 weeks later.


----------



## ohiomelvin (Jun 22, 2008)

nice buck he looks healthy


----------



## peon (Feb 28, 2005)

nice buck and it looks like he is consistent on being there around the same time in the daylight!


----------



## ufaquaoiler (Jan 14, 2010)

got an arrow ready to send to him?


----------



## pj4wd (Dec 9, 2009)

If this 8pt shows up after Bow season starts I'll try to get an arrow in him. There's a 10-12pt out there so I moved the tc to the other side of the property where he comes out to feed. If I get a pic I'll post it.


----------



## jiggerman (Nov 2, 2009)

If he comes under your tree i know he is dead i saw you shoot


----------

